# Hi All!



## JSR (Sep 10, 2019)

Hello there!

My name is John. My wife and I have recently purchased a Sage Oracle, so we're new to the coffee bean scene! I've been lurking on here for a while before registering.

Just thought I would drop in and say hello! We're slowly getting used to the machine and recently had the white glove service.

We've been drinking rave signature and fudge thanks to some posts on here ans would like to see what else is out there so any recommendations greatly appreciated! Mainly drink the off long coffee but mostly latte. I do like to try an espresso every now and again!

Thanks

John in Lincolnshire


----------



## johnealey (May 19, 2014)

Welcome John

Coffee Compass, HasBean, Foundry Coffee Roasters, Crankhouse, Atkinsons (thecoffeehopper.co) or any of the forum advertisers / supporters just read the tasting notes and see if they align with what you looking for i.e. citrus flavours may be a long step from where you are currently with Raves offerings which are more chocolate etc ( Signature is a cracking house blend, not only had a large espresso but a flat white there this afternoon to take away plus have some on filter duty at moment)

Hope of help and sure you will have lots of other suggestions before too long

John


----------



## LJA (Sep 11, 2019)

Hi John,

How is the Sage? Seen them advertised and in shops like Lakeland, and it always looks impressive.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JSR (Sep 10, 2019)

LJA said:


> Hi John,
> 
> How is the Sage? Seen them advertised and in shops like Lakeland, and it always looks impressive.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 Hey sorry I didnt see this reply.

It's great. Im glad we went for the oracle over the Barista. I thought it would be tricky to use but it's pretty straightforward. I'm still struggling a bit to get the milk right but getting there.

J


----------

